# Noah enjoying his vegetable (and raspberry) cake



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

e_zpslprz3pgj.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, and well deserved, too! Glad to see Noah is back to his active, adorable self. Looks like a very, very good cake!
Mind if I have a bite?


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, lucky (spoiled?? ) Noah! Glad to see he's perked up!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Aww, and well deserved, too! Glad to see Noah is back to his active, adorable self. Looks like a very, very good cake!
> Mind if I have a bite?


Oh he's definitely back - he has this chuckle that he does when he's happy and he just hasn't stopped chuckling this morning
Sure, I'll send over a mini veg & raspberry cupcake in the post! 



Birding said:


> Wow, lucky (spoiled?? ) Noah! Glad to see he's perked up!


 he's bouncing around back to his usual tricks and I'm delighted he's enjoying his cake although it's th raspberry he's enjoying the most - must get him to eat other veg!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm with Noah -- I'd be going for the raspberry portion of the cake too. 

Great pictures and I'm so glad he's back to himself now. :hug:*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance, but what breed of bird is Noah? He's very beautiful and I don't think I've ever seen another like him.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

He's so cute eating his cake and wearing his raspberries!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YAY my adorable Noah is back to his cheeky self 
I am so happy to hear he is back to chuckling and eating his favourite yummy food. 
Smiles from all of us here:budgie::budgie::budge::spin:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to see Noah is back to his normal self after yesterday's upset.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm with Noah -- I'd be going for the raspberry portion of the cake too. !
> 
> Great pictures and I'm so glad he's back to himself now. :hug:*


Thanks Deb  
Lol he's such a sweet tooth 



dsavino said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what breed of bird is Noah? He's very beautiful and I don't think I've ever seen another like him.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Diane  Noah is a kakariki - they are New Zealand parrots (or little parrot)
> 
> ...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah is so adorable, and I know I've said it before, but I just love that lutino mutation !


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Noah is so adorable, and I know I've said it before, but I just love that lutino mutation !


Thanks Julie  yes he certainly gets all the attention at the vets too particularly in the waiting room - I kinda feel sorry for all the other birds because as soon as Noah arrives all eyes are on him!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Noah thoroughly enjoyed his little cupcake treat! 
I'm glad all is well now and your boy got his full health back.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> I see Noah thoroughly enjoyed his little cupcake treat!
> I'm glad all is well now and your boy got his full health back.


Thanks Ana  yes he's picking out his favourite parts but making good progress


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Awww Noah is a lucky bird!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

deriksen said:


> Awww Noah is a lucky bird!


Haha he's certainly the ruler of the roost around here


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

I just adore Noah! He's so spunky and loveable!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such a cutie! Now he's got a cute Red Cross on his face from left to right and top to bottom


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, such a cutie! Now he's got a cute Red Cross on his face from left to right and top to bottom


Haha thanks Nick  yes he absolutely LOVES raspberry and often makes a bigger mess than that!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww Noah, you really are too cute! And to see him eating his little cake like that - cuteness personified!!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Aww Noah, you really are too cute! And to see him eating his little cake like that - cuteness personified!!!


Haha thanks Madonna  Noah is certainly lapping up all this attention


----------

